# Psalmopoeus langenbucheri



## advan (Mar 19, 2015)

_Psalmopoeus langenbucheri_ is a nice, smaller species of _Psalmopoeus_ from the Venezuelan cloud forest. Unlike other species from the genus, these have a high tolerance of each other. See here >>> Clicky 

I don't think anyone has hatched these in the US yet. 

Female






Male






Pairing












Result

Reactions: Like 23 | Love 5


----------



## scott99 (Mar 19, 2015)

it looks kind of like the a p cambridgei.


----------



## lalberts9310 (Mar 19, 2015)

THE DARK KNIGHT said:


> it looks kind of like the a p cambridgei.


Uh no it doesn't

See here: http://www.exoreptiles.com/my/images/P.cambridgei.JPG

---------- Post added 03-19-2015 at 08:27 PM ----------

Lovely pics Chad! These are on my wishlist, they have such amazing colouring!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Philth (Mar 19, 2015)

Great pics as usual Chad, and congrats!  Are you going to try to raise some together ?

Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blueandbluer (Mar 19, 2015)

That super closeup of the eggs with legs is AMAZING.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## miss moxie (Mar 19, 2015)

Cripes! That female is absolutely gorgeous. Will you be selling any of these?


----------



## cold blood (Mar 19, 2015)

Mad props Chad!   

Love the genus, hopefully this is the start of a long line of them hatched here in the future!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pyro fiend (Mar 20, 2015)

God the more i see psalms the more i eant them all..now i wish i got the $100 slings last month


----------



## Storm76 (Mar 21, 2015)

As said before: Great job, Chad! It's nice to see those getting spread over there in the hobby. I'd be interested to hear of anyone trying a communal of these in captivity.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DVMT (Mar 21, 2015)

Very nice!  Gorgeous species!  I'm very interested to see how well they do communally in captivity.

Damon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## King Sparta (Mar 21, 2015)

very nice. I wish canada would sell some of those fuzzies. I am looking to buy my first Psalmo. 
But extremely nice job!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDave (Mar 21, 2015)

Picture number 7.  Very cool.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smileyboy (Feb 17, 2016)

Nice. How big was ur female? And how fast do they grow? Thanks


----------



## Ashton (Feb 17, 2016)

Absolutely gorgeous! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cold blood (Feb 17, 2016)

@advan, would you mind letting me know if/when you have any for sale somewhere down the line, I'd really like a handful.  I assume you are still breeding them.


----------



## advan (Feb 18, 2016)

Smileyboy said:


> Nice. How big was ur female? And how fast do they grow? Thanks


Female now is 3.5" or so. 3"-3.25" at time of the sac. Slowest growing _Psalmopoeus_ I have raised to date. But others have matured them in a year.



cold blood said:


> @advan, would you mind letting me know if/when you have any for sale somewhere down the line, I'd really like a handful.  I assume you are still breeding them.


I've been needing males. Luckily I am picking one up next month from a friend. Just keep an eye in my picture thread for any success.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jones0911 (Aug 16, 2016)

How's this going????


Have you  received the male?


----------



## advan (Nov 28, 2016)

Well, after a year and a half and three eaten eggsacs................

Reactions: Like 9 | Love 3


----------



## Moonohol (Nov 28, 2016)

advan said:


> Well, after a year and a half and three eaten eggsacs................


Congratulations!! Think I'll have to pick a few of these up if the opportunity presents itself.

Reactions: Beer 1


----------



## Trenor (Nov 28, 2016)

Awesome, congratulations man.

Reactions: Beer 1


----------



## Jeff23 (Nov 28, 2016)

Congratulations.

I would love to buy some of these as well.


----------

